# Pocket Watch Magic



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

If you love pocket watches, I'm sure you will love this. :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

How does he .......................... :angel_not:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

How the HELL does he DO THAT!?

I guess us muggles will never understand...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's like Tommy Cooper's bottle and glass one, only done seriously and not for laughs! Excellent, thanks for posting Shangas! :yes:


----------

